# Copiah Creek 5-5-12



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a short movie I put together from yesterday's ride. This is my first attempt at making a movie so bare with me. Enjoy


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Not bad at all for your first video man! Thumbs up!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Glad to see water some places, only place around me right now is the creek with water, thinking about trading my monsters for geckos lol.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth! Sure y'all had a blast.. Nice clear video. Props Man!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody. The wife was still trying to figure my new camera. I thought she had a lot more footage than we ended up with. After we left I was looking at the camera and trying to figure out why there was hardly anything on there, then she told me that for the first half of the day she had been pressing the wrong button. So we really didn't start getting videos until after lunch.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks good man. I was wondering how deep your brute was gonna go in that second hole. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

wmredneck said:


> Looks good man. I was wondering how deep your brute was gonna go in that second hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There was definately a few holes over there that was deep. Several places I had nothing touching and just had to float through. All in all it was a good ride. Even ran into 2010BruteForce over there and he joined in. Thanks for showing us around over there by the way, LoL. That was the first time I have rode in about a year. Ole Bessie has spent nearly a year and half tore down in my shop. I finished getting her put back together on Friday and that video was on Saturday. Now I am ready to go again, LoL.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

nice video, i need to hit up copiah again before the water goes down any more


----------



## Bad500 (Jun 27, 2012)

what editing program did you use??


----------

